
TPLink Routers Are Vulnerable to Arbitrary Command Execution - throwawaymath
https://mobile.twitter.com/mjg59/status/1111106885736787975
======
throwawaymath
A proof of concept is here:
[https://pastebin.com/GAzccR95](https://pastebin.com/GAzccR95)

